# When to switch to 2x meals per day



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I've discussed Axle being a bit on the chubby side before. Yesterday Chloe scratched his eye while they were playing so I had my husband take him to the vet just to be safe. I was interested to know what she thought about his weight so I got my hubby to ask. She agreed with me, she thinks he is borderline overweight! I can't believe at 7 months he could get that way but he is quite a fine boned Chi (Chloe's legs are thicker than his and she's 2 months younger) so I guess he's meant to be petite. He's 2kg now, vet thinks 1.8kg would be ideal. 

I give them 3 meals a day now, raw breakfast and dinner with a bowl of good grain free kibble left out during the day while i'm at work. I'm thinking he's scoffing most of that instead of sharing it with Chloe and that's what has caused the weight gain because I carefully weigh his raw portions and he is very active with 2x daily walks. 

Is it ok for me to cut out the midday feed? I don't want to disadvantage Chloe who is only 5 months but I get the feeling she's not getting much of it anyway (she usually just plays with kibble). My Ziwipeak just arrived today so I will be feeding that in the morning and a raw meal at night. I guess I can just up Chloe's portions at those 2 meals?

What do you all think?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I switched at 5-6 months.

I will be curious to see what his body shape does on all raw! 

You will definitely feed each according to their own body. All 3 of mine get different amounts based on what they need for weight, activity level and how they look.

Even my two who weigh exactly the same but have completely distinct body shape/types are given a different amount.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm interested to see too! Chloe will be fed more than Axle coz she is still a growing girl and will probably continue to get more as she is supposed to eventually be a bit bigger than Axle. It's just hard to keep him out of her bowl because he is a litttle piggy, someone literally has to stand there and watch them eat to stop him stealing food. He never used to be like this but after his neuter all of a sudden his world just revolved around food! I just hope Chloe likes the ZP because she is really fussy, basically just wants to eat chicken which is not a balanced diet so hopefully this will be my solution for her


----------

